# Selling my Mexican plated car in Mexico



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I purchased a Mexican Plated car in a different state than where I am now going to sell the car. I am in Patzcuaro - does anyone know what or where I should go for the paperwork of transferring ownership and can I just pick up the paperwork and have the buyer sign and then turn the paper work in for him?


----------

